# UV for beardies



## ghandi_spiller (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey, 
I have 2 baby beardies, in VERY large viv, and have just bought a Repti-glo 10 UV tube, to replace an old repti-sun 5....
Is this good/bad/ok?????:war:


----------



## robhalex (Jul 22, 2008)

shd b ok


----------



## stevejames (Sep 12, 2009)

should be ok i have 10 uvb in with my to baby dragons


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

yh same mine a baby and mine fine=]


----------

